# ArnisFest - Looking for a roomie



## Dan Anderson (Aug 18, 2004)

Early call here, folks.  I'm going to this year's IMAF Inc. ArnisFest in Chicago and I'm looking for a roomie.  Lemme know.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Bammx2 (Aug 18, 2004)

any chance of a little more info on that event?


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 18, 2004)

Bammx2 said:
			
		

> any chance of a little more info on that event?


Details about the event can be found at http://www.modernarnis.net/event/event/arnisfest.shtml.


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 19, 2004)

I am reminded of a joke...

Person A: "If you were rooming with someone at a seminar, and you woke up face down with Vasaline on your backside, would you tell anyone..?

Person B: "Umm...no!"

Person A: "Cool....wanna room with me at the seminar?"

 :roflmao:  :lool:


----------



## mcjon77 (Aug 19, 2004)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> I am reminded of a joke...
> 
> Person A: "If you were rooming with someone at a seminar, and you woke up face down with Vasaline on your backside, would you tell anyone..?
> 
> ...


I REALLY wish someone had told me that "joke" before I went to my first seminar:xtrmshock :xtrmshock .

Jon


----------



## Dan Anderson (Aug 19, 2004)

Paul, you peanut head.  I really am looking for someone to share hotel expenses, not companionship, you peanut head.  Gads.

Dan


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 20, 2004)

Dan Anderson said:
			
		

> Paul, you peanut head.  I really am looking for someone to share hotel expenses, not companionship, you peanut head.  Gads.
> 
> Dan



 :roflmao:


----------

